# Nitelite's Secret Agent 4/7/96-4/26/08



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This morning I helped Bond to the bridge. He was a wonderful old gent, ever tolerant of puppies and always the jokester. His best trick as a youngster was to remove clothing from people - shirts, socks, even boxer shorts (my sons still lament not having had the video camera for THAT stunt, convinced it would have earned them $10k on America's Funniest Home Videos. But that's another story to tell when my eyes aren't leaking...) 
Bond began to fail very quickly in the last two weeks, and I knew it was time. My vet wat to come to the house this afternoon, but Bond went down very early this morning and I took him to her. He was sweet and polite to the very end.

Godspeed, Bondo my friend. You'll be in very good company.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Laura, Im so sorry.... Im sure your heart is broken right now, but know you gave him a great life and he will be waiting for u.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Im so sorry for your loss, RIP Bond xx


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good boy, Bond. Noble white muzzle- hard to say goodbye to these oldest friends. So sorry to hear.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of your wonderful Bond. RIP Dear Bond


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. I look forward to hearing the boxer shorts story when you are up to it. Hugs from Maryland.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bond. He sounds like he was a real sweet guy and know you will miss his funny antics. ((((((HUGS)))))) Run free sweet boy!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Dear, Laura...I'm so sorry...

When you get a chance, tell us some stories about him, please...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...... Bond sounds like a hoot to have as a family member. Those antics will be always treasured I'm sure. Godspeed sweet Bond


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It's never easy to let them go. He will now truly light up the night. 

When I was a little girl my dad used to tell me that the brightest star in the Heavens when I looked up at night, was a new spirit that had passed over.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Laura I am so sorry to hear of your boy's going to the bridge. I will have you both in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your boy, Bond sounds like he had a great long life.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Laura,

I'm so sorry to hear of Bond's passing to the Bridge. I know you will miss him, and he you, but he is now happy and painfree as he runs freely. 

I will be keeping you in my thoughts, and hope you will be able to smile soon with thoughts of Bond and his antics.

Be strong and know you are not alone

Nancy


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Laura, so very sorry to hear about Bond. My heart goes out to you & the family. Godspeed Bond.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family. You have gone through quite a lot the past 8 months or so.

Just think that Bond is now running pain free with all his friends at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Enjoy your romp at the bridge Bondo... RUN!!! Be young again!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear that your beloved Bond has made his final journey. Godspeed, Bond; you were greeted by a great pack of angels.....


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss. But he is in great company and is painfree now. God Speed Bond!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Laura, so very sorry to hear about your sweet old man. May the good memories bring you comfort. Run free Bond - xoxoxo


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so truly sorry for yr loss!.He was a gorgeous dog!.Big cyberhug to you.Laurie


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Laura,

I am so sorry for your loss. I know that Bond had a wonderful life with you.

Helaine


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Laura,

So sorry to hear of your loss of your sweet Bondo. Prayers are coming from Oklahoma.

Puppy Zoo


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Bond. He sounds like a wonderful boy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to your funny old boy. I'm sure my Gage and other family members were there to welcome Bond. Run free, sweet Bond.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Godspeed Bond.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Bond and play with our babies at the bridge
beth, moose and angel


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Laura, I am so sorry to come online today and read that you had to see your Bond off to the bridge! I too would love to hear some stories about him sometime. I wish I had the perfect words to say, but all I can say is that I am sorry for your loss and will keep you and your family in my prayers.


Tiffany


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh Laura I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved Bond...you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers during this sad heartbreaking time. You gave him a great life, I know it's not much of a comfort...and I never have the right words to say at times like this. Run and play like the pup of old at the bridge dear sweet Bond. 
{{{{HUGGS}}}}


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry for your loss Laura....


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...I'm very sorry to hear this Laura. It's something special we share with these 4-legged creatures...isn't it?

Again...sorry to hear this, may God be with you, and Bond.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. God bless


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss. Bond sounds like the perfect little golden gentleman with a wonderful sense of life and humor. Bless you for giving him a nice long life.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I get so teary-eyed whenever I hear of another sweet golden crossing the bridge.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences. I look forward to seeing his pictures when you are able.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.........


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. No matter how long we have them we are never ready for them to leave us. HE sounds like he was a fantastic boy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, I am so sorry Laura. He sounds like a wonderful boy.

It's been a tough few months.

Linda


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry about your loss of Bond. He sounds like such a wonderful boy. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of Bond, you're in my thoughts


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

My prayers are with you Laura. What a blessing to have loved Bond all of these past years. Words aren't enough at this time, but lots of folks understand your pain and mourn with you.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I read your other thread first--I was too afraid to ask what had happened...

Bond sure was a character--I'll bet he kept things hopping around your household!

You have our condolences in your loss.............our thoughts are with you, Laura!

SJ


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Laura I am so very sorry. Bond sounds like he brought you and your family lots of smiles! They are here too briefly but leave us with so much.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry to read of the loss of your boy - I am sure he is now at the bridge keeping his eyes on all our goldies.

Run free Bond and sleep softly


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> So very sorry to read of the loss of your boy - I am sure he is now at the bridge keeping his eyes on all our goldies.
> 
> Run free Bond and sleep softly


 
And teaching them to depant us when we finally see them again!
I told ya you were a baaaaaaad influence, Laura. :smooch: Here's hoping today is a better day for you and your family. 

Nancy


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh Laura, I'm so sorry. Every day with our goldens is a blessing and I know that Bond had a full and rich life. In my heart I know he is running pain free at the bridge.

Hugs
Deb


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Bond. There are a lot of hearts breaking along with yours right now. May he find peace, squirrels and fun things to chase at the Bridge.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Laura
I am so very sorry...my thoughts are with your family. Godspeed Bond. May your star shine bright in the sky tonight.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Laura,
I'm so sorry for your loss. its always sad when they have to leave us, but know hes free now of any pain and running at the bridge with all our other babies. young or old its hard. my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Thank you, all*

It is comforting to be able to share our grief here with others who know and understand that the pain in our hearts when we lose one of our dogs is very real, and cannot be minimized. Those who believe that "It's just a dog" have never been as rich as those who have loved, and been loved, by these amazing souls. 
Thank you, all, for indulging me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> It is comforting to be able to share our grief here with others who know and understand that the pain in our hearts when we lose one of our dogs is very real, and cannot be minimized. Those who believe that "It's just a dog" have never been as rich as those who have loved, and been loved, by these amazing souls.
> Thank you, all, for indulging me.


One of the greatest things about this forum is that there are always shoulders to cry or lean on and ears to listen. Laura, we're not indulging you, we're grieving along side you. Prayers for you and yours.....what a special, special boy Bond was. Thank you for sharing him with us.

Betty


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. But what a wonderful life he was able to have with you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so very sorry Laura~I've been on the coast without contact and just read. Bless you for making Bonds happy while here, and being loved as he went to the Bridge. Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bond sound really wonderful and I will look forward to hearing more of your stories when you feel up to it. You and your family are in my prayers.

Laurie


----------



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura, 

I am so sorry for your loss. It saddens me to see posts like yours, about a beloved "older gentleman". You are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.

Paula


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

very sorry to you laura


----------

